# Cu-Avana Intenso Torpedo Cigar Review - Cu-Avana Intenso Torpedo



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

In this form-factor, this is easily one of my favorites. I like the other forms slightly less, simply due to a slightly tight draw initially. Thi...

Read the full review here: Cu-Avana Intenso Torpedo Cigar Review - Cu-Avana Intenso Torpedo


----------

